# CHICKEN MDM anyone has feed to their dogs?



## rcdahl (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi am curious on chicken MDM, am wanna try it to my dog. .any one has feed this to their dogs? and what it is this chicken MDM? is it human comsumption? am here in the philippines, sad to say that import frozen meat is much affordable than our local meat. .especially chicken. .here hotel and restaurant use frozen meat to their menu. .is it safe to feed frozen meat? any here feed frozen meat to their dogs?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what is chicken MDM?


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

A quick check of google groups comes up with this.
Mechanically Separated Chicken - alt.food | Google Groups

In the US most hamburger is created this way and some is quite nasty. Google pink slime and you will see why. The ammonia is supposed to be out but is it? If MDM isn't treated with ammonia then I would feed it.

I only feed meats that have been frozen. Max gets them defrosted, but it has been in the freezer at some point. Freezing kills many parasites and is a good thing.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks, sassy.....i didn't make the connection......


----------



## rcdahl (Nov 28, 2010)

how can I know if its treated with ammonia?


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I have to ask the question Why?
(f Chicken MDM (Mechanically Deboned Meat) ), I personally would not choose to eat it, therefor I would not feed it to my pup. I would hazard a guess and say all of it will have been treated with ammonia as this is the cheapest way of carrying out the procedure (rock on McD's). It is also an industry standard. They would not have to tell you that it has been treated as there would be limits set on residual content in the pulp (sorry hard to call it meat) before shipping. 

My understanding is that this is the standard form of "meat" in commercial dog food :-(


----------

